# High Uintas first pack session



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

This was our first training trip into the Uintas. We decided to do a small hike with our little boy since it was in the low forty's and was suppose to snow that day. Our little guy did the whole half mile hike in himself, with about 400-600 foot elevation gain, as we began our first training lesson with the goats. Our white goat jack frost (the white goat) did well on the trail and followed directly behind me the whole time. Pepper (Black and white goat) had to eventually be put on a leash and taught how to follow since he wanted to run past you and stay ahead of you on the trail. I love our little goats Pepper, Jack so far. They are Kikos that we got from a lady in wyoming, and are just as hardy as they have been claimed to be. We have not wormed them yet since we have owned them (the first of April) and there eye lids are still a deep red. Not to mention they are growing by leaps and bounds. As we got to the lake it was really windy and cold so we hunkered down in a cave and let the goats play on the rocks. Pepper did very well and was extremely agile, where as jack was not as sure of his footing and had a few slips. We only had time to stay for a bit because the clouds were rolling straight towards us across a small basin so we decided we better get moving or get snowed on. When we got back to the truck it was a white out blizzard. All in all though it was a fun trip. They loved all the plants and fresh cold mountain water!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice! Glad you enjoyed your hike.


----------



## Halkatla (Oct 19, 2014)

Gorgeous goats (and nature!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I love them!


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

Good looking youngsters. Looks like you all had fun!


----------

